# I hate nail polish



## zadidoll (Sep 29, 2012)

As I'm sitting here today painting swatchicles I've come to the conclusion I hate nail polish. LOL I love the pretty colors, I love the variety but I absolutely positively HATE the smell. I think I've gone color blind as well, that or cross eyed or both, since I can't seem to focus on anything in front of my face. LOL Yup, I hate nail polish now or at least until my vision returns and the smell goes away.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 30, 2012)

You do paint a lovely picture of yourself lol.






You just need some heavy miner's goggles, a clothes pin and a charmingly handsome man to bring you fresh fruit and pretty drinks. Trust me, these things solve lots of problems


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 30, 2012)

*hahahaha, I hate the smell too. I paint my nails a lot! I don't care for the painting process and then*

*the drying process! Once its done, then I like it. But when I accidently smudge it.... grrrrrr. *

*lolol*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the nail process, it's kind of soothing to me lol. Unless I get a smudge! Then it's a D'Oh! moment lol.. I don't mind the smell anymore, but if I were swatching a bazillion colors...


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do paint a lovely picture of yourself lol.
> 
> ...


 LMAO Pretty much. LOL I'll take two of the charmingly handsome men one for drinks and the other feeding me the fruit so I can continue doing swatchicles. LOL


----------



## chrysalis101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I grew up not liking nail polish. My mom hated the smell and would always make me go outside to put on polish, so it didn't happen often. Now I'm loving polish, but I can't stand it longer than it takes 10 nails to dry. I've thought about doing swatches, but then thought I'd go cross eyed too. Good luck to you.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 5, 2012)

What I hate about nail polish is that it doesn't last as long as I'd like it to.


----------



## thechichicho (Oct 10, 2012)

hahah I know what you mean,

I don't really mind the smell though... and some polishes kinda smell nice... like the Anna Sui polishes.

But I do love and hate the painting process!

it is great if it goes smoothly. but a total pain if it doesn't


----------



## jilleans (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I would do my nails every day if I wouldn't piss off my husband with the smell!  lol


----------

